# Little Pumpkins



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Carved from Super Sculpey and painted with acrylics.

Here's a shot to show scale:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, you found a little nest of baby pumpkins


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Lil' Pumpkin necklaces with matching earrings, my cauldron witches want some!
I like how they look like they're from the wrong side of the tracks. Nice job!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very cool GF


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, found it when you posted them on your blog ... just couldn't post my comment tho  ... so here it is: THEY LOOK GREAT G!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great. With a little sun, water and fertilizer will they grow.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love em


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Those are great. With a little sun, water and fertilizer will they grow.


I think the water and fertilizer might just make them grumpy.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, GF, love, love, LOVE these! They are my favorite of your latest sculpts... so darn cute!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are just awesome!! You are just too talented for your own good.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love those, great job.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Neato! Ghoul Friday you have a talent or making halloween stuff that just looks so fun, without looking too cutesy or losing the creepy goodness. I think I might make a couple for my desk at work. Ok if I rip you off?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

GF those are great. DC nailed it; really fun and Halloweenish but still sinister and not cutesy. Like Killer Pumpkins.

I love seeing how your small detailing has evolved just over the past year. Can't wait for the next creation!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone 



Devils Chariot said:


> Neato! Ghoul Friday you have a talent or making halloween stuff that just looks so fun, without looking too cutesy or losing the creepy goodness. I think I might make a couple for my desk at work. Ok if I rip you off?


After that great compliment, of course you can. Besides, that's what this forum is about (well, getting ideas and inspiration as opposed to 'ripping people off' lol). They're fun to make (with less mess than real pumpkins). Be sure to send me pictures!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome!! You are very talented.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow those are neat - I will have to try them - I do not have any artistic ability but I have to try those - the kids are pretty good at clay I will have to recruit them. did you use any special tools to carve them?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hpropman said:


> Wow those are neat - I will have to try them - I do not have any artistic ability but I have to try those - the kids are pretty good at clay I will have to recruit them. did you use any special tools to carve them?


I did, actually. I took pics yesterday to do a helpful tutorial but haven't had time to write it up yet. You don't NEED tools, and you can actually use items you probably have around the house, but I found two types useful. Will post when it's written up.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool thanks I appreciate it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are soooo much fun GF....I really like them...you do small well..


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Evil little suckers. Neat idea.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are awesome Ghoul..
I like the little things sometimes better


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awww.. they're so cute!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

GF awesome job!!!! I love your imagination, keep it up so we can keep stealing!!

::: First stealing thought::: Posable baby Pumpkin Rots, wire covered in cotton balls and latex, painted like vines...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks again  I'm almost finished a second batch and becoming more & more fond of these little guys.

Lilly: I agree. Sometimes there's a certain charm about the little projects.



KimilyTheStrange said:


> ::: First stealing thought::: Posable baby Pumpkin Rots, wire covered in cotton balls and latex, painted like vines...


I've been toying with the idea of making little scarecrows too


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*Second Crop*

The image is a tad out of focus, but I thought I would show the second crop. Starting to get a better feel for what eyes & noses I like, and painting techniques for these guys.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice G ... looks great!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome job!! I wish the regular size pumpkins would be as quick to make!! I would be over run with pumpkins. heh


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just awesome! I love that puckered, rotten look. You have beautiful skill with detail.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

these are great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love these little guys.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Can't wait for the tutorial. Great detail and great paint job! Love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I missed this thread a few weeks ago. This is awesome. Great detail! I love how you sculpted them!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I LOVE THESE! REally cool idea! I too love how they have that look of pumpkins that are beginning to pucker and sag...that's such a great effect!

By the way, GF, I love your quote thingie attached to your posts...are you a They Might Be Giants Fan?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

soo cute. I would be cool to have some of you Underbiters coming out of some little pumpkins.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

MorbidMariah said:


> By the way, GF, I love your quote thingie attached to your posts...are you a They Might Be Giants Fan?


I am indeed 



Haunted Bayou said:


> soo cute. I would be cool to have some of you Underbiters coming out of some little pumpkins.


I've taken pics of the Underbiters in the mini pumpkin patch and they look cute. As for coming OUT of pumpkins, Dave the Dead's used the idea for his statue which was really effective. I try to avoid copying ideas directly if possible  BUT if I ever got into packaging the little guys, it's a neat idea. Kind of like a Halloween Cabbage Patch doll!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

made a quick how-to (the detailed how-to with pics is here on my site).

D'OH. Somehow I didn't publish the how to on the forum *sigh* Reposting it.

*later* THERE we go. How-to overview thread is here.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ghoul you are awesome! I have just recently started using sculpey. I made the peanuts masks out of it for my great pumpkin display last year. The pics are in my album. I also made some monster figures for a pumpkin idea i am doing this year. Sculpey is very fun to work with but i have to do it alot more to get as good as you are. I really like the style of the pieces you make. I think you have a bright future sculpting little halloween figures.You are very very talented.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

These are fantastic! With all of the detail, you wouldn't realize how little they are. That's what makes them EXTRA special!


----------

